# Newbie here



## Peter86 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all,

New member here - very interesting forum with lots of useful information.

I have tried to post but it keeps saying I need to add tags? How do I get around this?

Pete


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Add tag... In the bit that says add tags - that describe you post


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If you're on the web version (not an app) then you should see a section towards the bottom of the page where you can add tags? They're just words associated with your query and separate them with a comma.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Peter86

This will help

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22393


----------



## Peter86 (Aug 24, 2015)

Many thanks!!


----------

